# Outlook-Termin erzeugen in Java



## ennbee (10. April 2006)

Moin...

Bin Java-Beginner und brauche büschn Hilfe 
Ich möchte aus meiner Applikation heraus einen Outlooktermin erzeugen (später evtl. auch ein LotusNotes-Termin...), d.h. es soll das Outlook-Termin-Fenster aufgehen und es werden Parameter (z.B. Werte aus DB) als Termindaten genommen und im Textarea des Terminfensters angezeigt, bzw. ein ganz neuer Termin soll erzeugt werden können...

Ich habe natürlich schon geforstet und geforstet, komme aber nicht so recht weiter!

Gefunden habe ich z.B.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/206568-outlook-steuern-mit-java.html

oder auch
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/146283-emails-versenden-mit-java.html?highlight=outlook+java

... doch so recht hilft mir das nicht bei meinem Problem... Wie ist es zu lösen? Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis!

Gruß
EnnBee


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2006)

Hallo!

Die Interaktion von Java und OLE-Komponenten (Outlook, Excel, Word) ist in der Regel nicht ganz einfach. Der von mir gezeigte Ansatz verwendet die Java-OLE Interaktionsmoeglichkeiten der SWT Laufzeit um von Java aus mit Outlook zu kommunizieren.

Gruss Tom


----------



## ennbee (11. April 2006)

Hallo!

Dank an Tom für die prompte Antwort.

Die SWT Seiten von Eclipse habe ich -meine ich- aufmerksam durchsucht... finde auch direkt Lösungen, um z.B. einen neuen Kontakt zu erstellen. Nur mit 'neuen Termin erstellen' finde ich rein Nüschts, weder bei Eclipse noch bei Microsoft oder Sun. 
Habe in dem Beispielcode (Link aus erstem Posting) erfolglos mit den Konstanten experimentiert.
Eigentlich muss erstmal nur durch Betätigen eines Buttons in der CoolBar das Outlooktermin-Fenster erscheinen... würde mich schon zufriedenstellen - habe wohl gewaltiges Brett vorm Kopf...
Any help would be appreciated!

Gruß
EnnBee


----------



## Malk (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,

das mit ole.win32 ist ja ganz schön, aber wie schauts auf einem Linuxsystem aus?
Das "win32" klingt nicht sehr plattformunabhängig...

Gruß
Malk


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Juni 2010)

Moin,



Malk hat gesagt.:


> das mit ole.win32 ist ja ganz schön, aber wie schauts auf einem Linuxsystem aus?
> Das "win32" klingt nicht sehr plattformunabhängig...



ist es auch nicht 
Hast Du denn MS-Outlook auf einem Linuxsystem laufen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## matdacat (9. Juni 2010)

Willst Du Deine Daten nicht einfach in ICalendar-Form anbieten? Somit öffnet sich der Termin dann immer in der dafür konfigurierten Anwendung (unter Windows Outlook).

//edit: oh, die ursprüngliche Frage ist doch schon etwas älter


----------

